# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Αγορά ραδιοφώνου

## kiros

Θα ήθελα κάποιος να μου προτείνει ραδιόφωνο που να έχει λήψη στέρεο στα μεσαία(C-QUAM).

----------


## moutoulos

Γιάννη αν σε ενδιαφέρει σε μορφή "οικιακού HiFi" ψάξε σε eBay για Denon TU-680NAB
(Δύσκολα θα βρείς ... αλλά είναι μια λύση). Απο τα καλύτερα (τότε). 

Βεβαία είναι παλιό. Σίγουρα τώρα υπάρχουν πολλές λύσεις. Μην παραξενευτείς αν το βρείς 
περίπου απο 70-120€. Είναι μια λογική τιμή ...

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος υπάρχουν και φορητά, αλλά δεν νομίζω να είναι φθηνότερα.

Denon TU680NAB.jpg

----------


## SRF

> Γιάννη αν σε ενδιαφέρει σε μορφή "οικιακού HiFi" ψάξε σε eBay για Denon TU-680NAB
> (Δύσκολα θα βρείς ... αλλά είναι μια λύση). Απο τα καλύτερα (τότε). 
> 
> Βεβαία είναι παλιό. Σίγουρα τώρα υπάρχουν πολλές λύσεις. Μην παραξενευτείς αν το βρείς 
> περίπου απο 70-120€. Είναι μια λογική τιμή ...
> 
> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος υπάρχουν και φορητά, αλλά δεν νομίζω να είναι φθηνότερα.
> 
> Denon TU680NAB.jpg



Με 120 δεν το βλέπω πιθανό ούτε σε ένα έτος! Με κανένα 180 ++ και επιπλέον μεταφορικά, ΙΣΩΣ! 





> Θα ήθελα κάποιος να μου προτείνει ραδιόφωνο που να έχει λήψη στέρεο στα μεσαία(C-QUAM).



Ξεκινώντας από το κορυφαίο ΠΟΙΟΤΙΚΑ 
TX11A.JPG 

CARVER TX11 A ή Β !!! 

Μετά λίγο πιό κάτω ποιοτικά είναι το  

TU680NAB_1.jpg
DENON TU-680 NAB


Φθηνό και αρετά ποιοτικό (έχει επιλογή για WIDE IF που βοηθάει) 
STJX220A8.JPG

SONY ST-JX220 A ! 

Μετά πάμε στα πιό απλά που αρκετά από αυτά είναι και αρκετά ποιοτικά αλλά όχι σαν τα ανωτερω... όπως πχ 

cquam_decoderpcb1.jpg

----------

moutoulos (04-11-15)

----------


## SRF

Μην ξεχάσω... 
Ένα που κυκλοφορεί και Ελλάδα... αλλά θέλει μοντάρισμα στην πλακέτα τα αντίστοιχα υλικά για να αποδιαμορφώσει ΚΑΙ ΑΜ ΣΤΕΡΕΟ... είναι το 
MARANTZ_ST6001_CQUAM.JPG

ST6001-3.jpgST6001-7.jpg

----------


## SRF

> Μην ξεχάσω... 
> Ένα που κυκλοφορεί και Ελλάδα... αλλά θέλει μοντάρισμα στην πλακέτα τα αντίστοιχα υλικά για να αποδιαμορφώσει ΚΑΙ ΑΜ ΣΤΕΡΕΟ... είναι το 
> MARANTZ_ST6001_CQUAM.JPG
> 
> ST6001-3.jpgST6001-7.jpg




Α... και για δοκιμές υπαρχει ΔΙΑΘΕΣΙΜΟ αυτό... 


P7090002.JPGΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 60398

----------


## GeorgeVita



----------


## kiros

Πιο πολύ με ενδιαφέρει κάτι σε φορητό.

----------


## moutoulos

> Με 120 δεν το βλέπω πιθανό ούτε σε ένα έτος! Με κανένα 180 ++ και επιπλέον μεταφορικά, ΙΣΩΣ!



Γιώργο εγώ είπα απο ποιά τιμή θα το βρεί (αν το βρεί). Θέλει καθημερινό ψάξιμο για τέτοιες συσκευές.

Παράδειγμα. Ζαχάρωνα να το αγοράσω ... το είχε 99$ (Χωρίς μεταφορικά):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Denon-TU-680NAB-Reference-Standard-AM-FM-Stereo-Tuner-Superradio-/262092703161?hash=item3d05f145b9&nma=true&si=yRpay  VA6zvLMuw9myvyo%252F399S%252Bo%253D&orig_cvip=true  &rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

TU-680.jpg

... και πριν προλάβω να το αποφασίσω (... να στείλω mail για shipping), ξαφνικά "κατεβάζει" την δημοπρασία 
γιατί τελικά είχε πρόβλημα (με βάση την δήλωσή του seller) :

*On Oct-15-15 at 16:04:41 PDT, seller added the following information:* 
A  pre-delivery audition has revealed failure with the FM stereo,  diagnosed as a faulty *MPX IC-301*.  
It is temperature sensitive, cooling  restores the stereo operation.  Since there isn't time to replace 
the IC  prior to Sunday pm, the auction will end early and re-list upon proper  repair.  My apology for 
the inconvenience and/or disappointment, keep  the peek, as-is offers considered, thanks, B 


Όλα αυτά πρίν περίπου δυο εβδομάδες. 

Βέβαια εννοείται μπορείς να βρείς και άλλα σε τιμή ... οτι θέλειο καθένας. Πχ αυτό πουλήθηκε όπως πολύ
σωστά είπες 230$
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DENON-TU-680...6436136?_ul=AR

----------


## angel_grig

Για φορητα δες εδω ,αλλα θελει ψαξιμο (και τυχη) να τα βρεις...Eπισης υπαρχει και αυτο εδω  που μπαινει και σε φορητα και εαν επικοινωνησεις με τον πωλητη θα σου πει οδηγιες λογικα...η ιστοσελιδα του εδω

Καλο θα ηταν να αλλαξει ο τιτλος σε "αναζητηση am stereo ραδιοφωνου" για να μπορει καποιος να βρει το θεμα..

----------


## SRF

Α! Να προσθέσω ότι υπάρχει και αυτό εδώ που μετατρέπει όποιο ραδιόφωνο έχεις! 
DQUAM2_Both1.jpg

----------

picdev (08-11-15)

----------


## radioamateur

> Α! Να προσθέσω ότι υπάρχει και αυτό εδώ που μετατρέπει όποιο ραδιόφωνο έχεις! 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60471



Με ελληνική υπογραφή βεβαίως βεβαίως by Aspisys  :Boo hoo!:  :Hammer:  :Dancing:

----------


## kiros

Βρήκα το Sony SRF-59 Walkman αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν είναι σίγουρα στέρεο.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Χιούμορ: Αφού γράφει *SRF*-59 είναι εντάξει!
Σοβαρό: Εσύ τι/ποιούς θέλεις να ακούσεις; Δεν θα καταλάβεις κατά την ακρόαση αν έχει διαχωρισμό;

----------


## kiros

> Αφού γράφει *SRF*-59 είναι εντάξει!



Για να δούμε αν συμφωνεί και ο ίδιος;

----------


## GeorgeVita

Από το σχέδιο και το block διάγραμμα δεν προκύπτει ακρόαση AM Stereo!
http://earmark.net/gesr/srf59.htm

----------


## betacord85

γιωργο το cxa 1129 το φορανε και αλλα tuner οπως sangean και aiwa...

----------


## GeorgeVita

> γιωργο το cxa 1129 το φορανε και αλλα tuner οπως sangean και aiwa...



Μπορεί να το έχουν ως front-end και κάπου να στρίμωξαν και το decoder (σε άλλο chip).
Για το συγκεκριμένο βρήκαμε σχέδιο που φαίνεται καθαρά. Εχει μόνο το δέκτη (CXA1129N-T4) και τον ενισχυτή ήχου (LA4537M). Ο δέκτης έχει κλασικό FM stereo decoder (38KHz, /2, κλπ.). Εχει ενδιαφέρον να μας δείξεις ένα Sangean ή AIWA με το ίδιο chip και να δούμε τι άλλο έχει σαν decoder, μη τυχόν και μπορεί να μπεί σε αυτό του Γιάννη (kiros).

----------


## SRF

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ... άσχετα με το ότι είναι SRF  :Biggrin:  

SONY SRF-42 = AM STEREO! 

Γενικά αν βρείτε σχέδια, ελέγξτε αν έχουν ανάμεσα στην IF των ΑΜ, ολοκληρωμενα όπως τα 
MC 13020, 13022, 13024, 13028 ή 
TA8124 

Επίσης μια ματιά ΕΔΩ θα σας δείξει μερικά μοντέλα που αρκετά από αυτά αξίζει να τα ακούσετε ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΜΟΝΟΦΩΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΣΤΑΘΜΟΥΣ!!! 

Έχει αρκετά καλά, που κάποια είχα, αλλά ΔΕΝ έχει ένα εξαίρετο που ΦΥΛΑΩ στην προσωπική συλλογή μου, κατασκευής της AIWA! Θα βάλω φωτό του αύριο! Αν το βρείτε χτυπήστε το με μιάς! ΑΞΙΖΕΙ!

----------


## SRF

> Έχει αρκετά καλά, που κάποια είχα, αλλά ΔΕΝ έχει ένα εξαίρετο που ΦΥΛΑΩ στην προσωπική συλλογή μου, κατασκευής της AIWA! Θα βάλω φωτό του αύριο! Αν το βρείτε χτυπήστε το με μιάς! ΑΞΙΖΕΙ!




Λοιπόν κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ! 
Αυτό εδώ είναι! 
cquam1.jpg

----------


## kiros

> Λοιπόν κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ! 
> Αυτό εδώ είναι! 
> cquam1.jpg



Σε έξοδα θα με βάλεις.

----------

